
Ask HN: What can we do to defend net-neutrality? - cdiddy2
With the upcoming vote in december things are dire. What can we as a community do to defend the internet?
======
codyb
I just found this neat little bot thanks to Reddit.

You can text "resist" to 504-09 and it'll ask you some questions about your
name and where you live, show you your reps, and give you options for
messaging them. All totally free. Although I do not know much about the
organization holding your name and address if that is a concern to you. Seems
pretty neat and is funded by donations.

The nice thing about this is it's easy enough to do in an open office layout
where a phone call can be a bit more of a hassle. I do like phone calls for
getting across more in depth points though. And of course since you're
actually talking to someone you can learn additional information about your
reps views.

Here's the bot's page [0] and the original reddit comment [1].

[Edit] - Also I receive texts from battleforthenet.com which tell me about
town halls in my area. You can find events near you at [2].

[0] - [https://resistbot.io](https://resistbot.io) [1] -
[https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/7dpvc7/comment/...](https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/7dpvc7/comment/dpzrzps?st=JA52UPTS&sh=132f274e)
[2] - [https://events.battleforthenet.com](https://events.battleforthenet.com)

------
miguelrochefort
Why is net-neutrality a good thing?

I understand that public services (e.g., government, roads, electricity, mail)
should be neutral since they're imposed to us. Likewise, private services that
were subsidized by the government should also be neutral. Same goes for
artificial monopolies (i.e., only company X is allowed to provide service Y in
area Z).

That said, it seems like legitimately private companies (no artificial
monopoly, no subsidy) should be free to apply any arbitrary restrictions to
the services they provide. No law should prevent a philanthropist from
launching a satellite providing free access to Wikipedia (and nothing else).

I don't know if people defending net-neutrality are selfish (I don't want to
pay any extra), are actually seeking neutrality for all
public/subsidized/monopolistic services (not just the net), or if they just do
it because it's trendy.

People used to be able to buy a video game and have access to all of its
content at no additional cost. Today, people buy a game but still need to pay
extra to access some content. Some people believe it's absolutely scandalous
(see Reddit vs Battlefront 2). They seem to be the same people that defend
net-neutrality. I can't help but think that both instances are motivated by
selfishness and resistance to change.

~~~
nadocrew
What if your phone company charged you more to call/text specific companies or
people? Or offered plans where you can only call specific companies for a
reduced rate?

It would be very difficult for new companies to enter the market because
people would not be able to call new companies, since they aren't under
specific plans. The established players could effectively block new
competition or make it incredibly expensive to enter the market.

~~~
miguelrochefort
What exactly do you recommend we should do instead? Make all service providers
100% neutral?

\- All car dealerships should sell all brands of car.

\- All grocery stores should sell all foods.

\- All music streaming services should stream all songs.

\- All movie streaming services should stream all movies.

\- All movie theatres should play all movies.

\- All phone companies should let you call all numbers for free.

\- All radio stations should play all songs.

\- All TV channels should play all shows.

\- All cable providers should offer all channels.

\- All devices should support all operating systems.

\- All airlines should provide flights to all airports

\- All stores should sell the same items for the same price.

I have yet to find anyone who supports a majority of the above statements, or
is able to explain how they differ from net neutrality.

~~~
bulatb
The tone and manner of your argument don't make think you're interested in
understanding the opposing side. Trying to debate with people who insist the
structure of the issue is exactly what they see though their ideological lens
is unproductive and exhausting.

Your questions don't get answered not because they're devastating to the pro-
neutrality position but because they don't address _at all_ what net-
neutrality proponents actually believe or why.

------
flaque
Call your congress person. Show up at their office. R or D. Do it.

Right now, the CS students of Gonzaga Uni are building a website that lets you
send a physical letter to your congressperson via Lob.

If you would like to help, our Repo's here: [https://github.com/gu-app-
club/save-the-net](https://github.com/gu-app-club/save-the-net)

Or you're welcome to DM me on Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/flaqueeau](https://twitter.com/flaqueeau)

------
codegeek
Find out the member of Congress who represents your district. Go to their
website and find their contact information. Call them. Email them. Voice your
opinion. It may not do much but as a citizen, you should do these things if
you feel so strongly about it.

I just emailed my Congressman so thanks for reminding. Now everyone should go
do the same if they what to defend net neutrality.

